# Possible PC system requirements for Battlefield 3



## groph (Mar 23, 2011)

BF3Source.com - The Battlefield 3 Source

These aren't official. The system requirements have yet to be released, but there is a good estimate of what to expect.

I've done a bit of reading, apparently the Frostbite 2 engine scales really well and if you can run BFBC2 on high settings you should be okay with Battlefield 3. You probably still need a pretty decent system, though. Windows XP isn't supported so neither is DirectX9.

Some good cards to look for would obviously be the high end Nvidia 580's and ATI 6990's, but if you don't have $600+ to spend on a GPU, the 560's and 6950's should fit the bill nicely. I'm pondering about upgrading my graphics card for this game.

You'll want a high end dual core or a quadcore processor, 4+ GB of RAM,
1+GB VRAM DirectX10, ideally DirectX11 graphics card. The site says 512mb but come on. New cards meant for gaming have 1-2GB of VRAM and if you've seen the gameplay trailers for this game you know it has some demanding looking graphics. Memory isn't everything but I'd bet good money that you'll want a modern card that supports DirectX11.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup. My triple core 8gb ram monster'll run this.


----------



## groph (Mar 23, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yup. My triple core 8gb ram monster'll run this.



What's your graphics card? Your processor and RAM are both good, but the graphics card is the essential component, especially for FPS games.

I assume you're using the AMD Athlon X3?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah.
I have one of those, and an ATI Radeon HD5870. 
Whichever ends up working best I'll throw in. I kinda got this PC just for this game.


----------



## groph (Mar 24, 2011)

You should be set with a 5870. I have an AMD quad, 4GB RAM and a 1GB 4870 so I SHOULD be able to run it but my card is a few generations old now. I might upgrade to an Nvidia GTX 560


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol @ my ATI 3870


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 24, 2011)

No commander mode!!!

I play BCBF2 as Shredder[Ry], perhaps we'll have a game one day!


----------



## Rocklobster93 (Mar 26, 2011)

I kinda hope you'll need to have a good pc, so you know the graphics will be amazing. Mind you, that doesn't really mean much because they could just make the min graphics really low anyways.


----------



## groph (Mar 26, 2011)

Rocklobster93 said:


> I kinda hope you'll need to have a good pc, so you know the graphics will be amazing. Mind you, that doesn't really mean much because they could just make the min graphics really low anyways.



My impression is that the Frostbite 2.0 engine is really well done so it should run on a good variety of systems. Yeah, you'll still need high end components like a nice video card but if you're a PC gamer you know what to expect anyway. You won't need God's computer to run it, it seems. Games like Crysis apparently aren't well coded so they sort of run poorly anyway, regardless whether or not you have a 4.5ghz hexacore, 24GB RAM and 4 GTX580's.

I was actually amazed at how little difference there was between low, medium and high settings in BFBC2. Medium looks pretty much as good as maximum. There's just less bloom effects, pretty much.

I just hope it looks better on PC than it does on console.

EDIT: and lol @ Leandro's 3870, lololololololololol


----------



## leandroab (Mar 27, 2011)

groph said:


> EDIT: and lol @ Leandro's 3870, lololololololololol




At least it's running shit pretty well still! ahhahaha


----------



## groph (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah back in the day it was a great card for sure. I think the old computer downstairs that just crapped out had a 3850 in it and it was running Everquest 2 nicely.


----------



## GaMer (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi.

I have Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit, Packard Bell iXtreme M5741, Intel (R) Core (TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz (4CPUs), ~2.7GHz, 6GB RAM, DirectX 11, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330.

Will it run for me? I have tried at CanYouRunIt.com BFBC2, but I failed. I passed the minimums. All else were fine expect my video card.

Thx.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 8, 2011)

Get a new vid card. Get at least a GTX560. I will have 2 of these in SLi when it comes out.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait til nearer release. PC hardware will be cheaper then.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 9, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Wait til nearer release. PC hardware will be cheaper then.



+1. I'm waiting till October to buy my second 560. I payed $199 2 weeks ago and figure the second one will below $150 by then.


----------

